# Does anyone like to grow mushrooms?



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 31, 2010)

Haven't grown any before but I think I would like to start growing shiitaki mushrooms. Anyone else ventured in the mushroom realm?


----------



## novaz (Sep 1, 2010)

B)  :innocent: :whistling: :devil2:  

Royz


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 1, 2010)

:ban: :dots:  :blink: :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 1, 2010)

Years ago, I knew someone who grew a few different varieties of them. He said it was hard to get it right, and he didn't do it for long. I also lived around the corner from a mushroom farm. It smelled really bad, especially when getting stuck in the school zone traffic from the school across the street. There might be some kits available that make it easy to grow them.


----------



## more_rayne (Sep 7, 2010)

I've always wanted to grow some, but was a little complicated and expensive. I really wanted the glow in the dark kind, but i read that the glow is very faint and not very impressive.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 8, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> I've always wanted to grow some, but was a little complicated and expensive. I really wanted the glow in the dark kind, but i read that the glow is very faint and not very impressive.


What???! There are mushrooms that can glow? The fact that there are plants that glow, however faint, is kind of impressive in itself!


----------



## more_rayne (Sep 8, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> What???! There are mushrooms that can glow? The fact that there are plants that glow, however faint, is kind of impressive in itself!


Yeah, pretty neat, several types of mushrooms glow.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 8, 2010)

now that would be cool to grow how does someone get the spores from that fungi?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Sep 17, 2010)

Heh. I know some people who've grown a particular type of mushroom that you're probably not interested in


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 17, 2010)

Leave 'em alone, Zoe! They'll make you throw up (or so I have read)!























Did you know that there's a limit on how many thingies you can use? Shame!!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 17, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 22, 2010)

I have grown several kinds of mushrooms. Right now there's a sad, neglected grow of oysters here lol. The easiest way to grow shiitake is outside on logs, pegged with dowels that already have mycelium growing in them, but I've also grown them on bags of sawdust. And yes, lots of people will assume you mean the hallucinogenic ones whenever you mention them lol


----------

